# HUD (heads up display)



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was riding in my friends car and he has a Heads up Display. It projects the speed and other data right onto the windshield. I browsed the web and saw some that were little boxes that attached to the windshield. my friends was installed right into the dash but I dont want to cut mine up.

Does anyone know someone who makes a heads up display unit that I can have installed on my truck. I thinks its really cool and its a pretty nice conversation starter.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

miy friends C6 has one...especially with the built in G-sensor its really cool. It shows speed, revs, oil temp, and G's....hell I dont even LOOK at her dashboard anymore when Im driving it...


----------

